# Florida Make and Take #2



## IshWitch

I'm in!

I'm in!

;D


----------



## noahbody

Oct31man said:


> Who's in? Looks like Servo's or some type of talking prop is on the top of everyone's list. Noahbody and Greencapt have experience with it.
> 
> My place is open, but if someone else wants to have it at their place, just say so. I think this time, we can just do it at my house instead of the Lodge. Seems like this project will be less labor intensive. So we should have plenty of room on the back deck. This will make scheduling easier as well.
> 
> So what do ya'll think?


Great a new thread!
Sorry Oct if I gave the impression that I had knew anything about servos.
The only thing I know is I know nothing about them.

I would like to learn though.


----------



## noahbody

Here is a couple of sketchs of ideas I had for a Tshirt.
Check it out, and let me know.


----------



## noahbody




----------



## michigal

Those are good!!!
I like the second one best. 
I think it will translate to a tshirt a little better.


----------



## Guest

Very cool design Noah! I was wondering though what is the "06" stand for? I'm slow, sorry!


----------



## noahbody

I am glad they are liked.
I will put the crayolas to em and see how they look.


----------



## Greencapt

Yeah I like the second one as well! Thanks for working those up!


----------



## IshWitch

They are both fantastic, but the second one is brilliant for the M&T theme. I would like the first one just because.


----------



## noahbody

I broke a few of my crayons bit I think it was worth it.


----------



## Greencapt

Very very cool Dude!


----------



## Guest

That is awesome man! Great work.


----------



## noahbody

Thank you kind sirs.


----------



## Guest

Well, I don't know that we will have a teacher for this project. Any suggestions? I know I need to build a FCG this year. (for a fellow haunter) So I can do that right along with everyone. I figure I'll wait to build it during a M&T if y'all want.


----------



## IshWitch

I wish Blinky could come in from Texas to show us. She sounds like she whips these out super easy. 

Just seems like someone local would have built one and know how. Hmmmm.......

I am good with an FCG if comes to that. Or an axworthy ghost even tho' that would be tricky to test.

I would also like to see if anyone would be interested in a "tombstone seminar" type meeting showing a range of techniques. Maybe if everyone has a different style each could demonstrate? And also include some techniques on repairing old foam tombstones. I am planning on refurbishing mine and thought maybe some others have some that they need to repair.


----------



## IshWitch

Something else that would be fun to make and all of us could surely find a use are the fake fires with a fan and silk cloth.

Even if we combo'd that with another item.


----------



## Guest

Good idea Ishwitch! 
I have something in the works I think. I just got an email from Bob M. Maybe we can do a Boris hack. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Guest

OK folks, just got off the phone with Bob (Nightmare Creations) Looks like Boris mods! Maybe we could do a combo like Ish said. I'm going to be busy for the next few eek ends, so we'll have to coordinate our schedules.


----------



## Ghostess

Jim, I LOVE those sketches, the second one is fantastic!

It's busy around here for a while too... so I dunno if I'll be in or not. I sure hope so, I had a blast with y'all!


----------



## noahbody

....OK folks, just got off the phone with Bob (Nightmare Creations) Looks like Boris mods! Maybe we could do a combo like Ish said. I'm going to be busy for the next few eek ends, so we'll have to coordinate our schedules.

Oct,
Sounds good to me.
By Boris we mean... is it just any talking "toy" that would be hacked?
Could, would, should we try a group buy so that they were all the same?






.....Jim, I LOVE those sketches, the second one is fantastic!

Ghostess, you are too kind.


----------



## Guest

Well, Bob said he has a few Boris's already and could look into getting another case. I'll follow up with him. He said all we would need to bring is a male audio jack and a soldering iron. A quick and easy mod! Leaves more time for socializing! Something that we didn't have time for with the TCT.


----------



## Guest

Hey! Everybody! Bob could't get more but was going to see how many he had in storage. He may have enough depending on how many can come.


----------



## noahbody

No problem Oct (and thanks for trying Bob) I am going the cowlious route.
I need two talkers, so I figure I would save one for somebody.
However if the MnT is a go I would be more than happy to lurk!


----------



## Ghostess

Howdy y'all. Bob Haas in Gainesville said he could do one if there's no one/place else at his warehouse location. He's done a little with making a talking Blucky head, plus some joking Borises. 

In an IM with him today, he said he's fine with printing up the Scary Terry stuff he used and having something at the warehouse some Sunday. I told him I'd pass it on to everyone here... so it's thrown out there!


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone!

Well, I reserved the Lodge for June 23rd for those of you that can make it to this neck of the woods. Bob M. will definitely do a demo for hacking a Boris. I have not heard back from him as far as how many he has. I have my own, but would like to get one more if I can. But if there aren't enough to go around, I'll stick to the one I have. 

I was thinking, since this will be a shorter M&T, I could drag out my Axeworthy set up just to share what I did. I probably won't be able to set it up, but at least you can get an idea of how put mine together.  Or if someone wants to do a demo of their favorite prop or something.

Heck, we could all bring something to show off!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bob contacted me a while back, I had nothing left in stock and all the warehouses have been out of them since Feb of last year ( I got the last 100 cases ).
Someone ( a memeber here I think) else here picked up several cases last year, but I think might have sold them on eBay?

Looks like you are going to have a good turn out!


----------



## IshWitch

I'm planning on attending Ironstock that weekend in June, so won't be able to attend on the 23rd, but if someone could do a good film of it I would love to join in by using that. Plus it would let me be in on the fun. I'm clear the weekend before or after if it gets changed.

What else is a substitute for a Boris?


----------



## Guest

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Bob contacted me a while back, I had nothing left in stock and all the warehouses have been out of them since Feb of last year ( I got the last 100 cases ).
> Someone ( a memeber here I think) else here picked up several cases last year, but I think might have sold them on eBay?
> 
> Looks like you are going to have a good turn out!


Ah, darn the luck! If ya come across any let me know. Thanks FE. It looks like Bob has a few, we'll have to see how many can make it.



IshWitch said:


> I'm planning on attending Ironstock that weekend in June, so won't be able to attend on the 23rd, but if someone could do a good film of it I would love to join in by using that. Plus it would let me be in on the fun. I'm clear the weekend before or after if it gets changed.
> 
> What else is a substitute for a Boris?


Hey Ish! Looks like Bob will be going to Ironstock as well! I'm jealous BTW! 

So how does July look for everyone? I'm busy the other weekends in June (much to my dis-liking!).


----------



## IshWitch

July would be great! Just not the first weekend, the 8th is our 29th wedding anniversary!   So will be partying!

Gives more time to hunt up parts, too, by the looks of it. Which would be good. 

You said it would be a quick thing to make. So are we going to make a couple different things then? Anybody have any desires? Besides the faux fire?


----------



## zombiefrac

Hi everybody! Thought I drop back by here since the FL Homehaunters group seemed eerily too quite. Boris mods sound great... so see ya there whenever we confirm a date. I could always incorporate faux fire into my haunt, also what about lantern modifications? You know, making oil lanterns battery operated. I have a few of them I would like to finish up before the season. I know its easy but this M&T sounds like we would do a lot of small simple projects that we have yet to get to or would like to revamp.

I will take a walk around the attic and see if any other quick and easy projects come to mind.

-Frac


----------



## noahbody

I am there. 
I can bring the animated werewolf I did.


----------



## Guest

OK, how about Sat., July 28th? Same time and place as before.
Bob M. is good for that weekend. 

If we need to move it up, the 2 weekends prior to that one are available as well. I would just have to check with Bob. 

He has 8 Boris' so as soon as we know who's coming we will know how to handle that part. It's coming together!


----------



## maureenpr

Wow, you guys have been busy here. I've been busy myself cleaning out my garage since the last meeting. Finally got my air compressor and tried out my TCT, and lo and behold... it still works!! HAHA. 

Count me in!!

Can't wait for the fun to begin.


----------



## Greencapt

Sorry I haven't been that vocal here lately gang but I've been sidetracked by 'real life' (or what passes for it around here!).

I hope to make it to #2. The July date should probably work for me.

Ish- Ironstock seems *very* tempting but I doubt it'll be this year for me.

I've been slowly working on a couple ideas which I'll share soon.

Oh and we had a recent updated ultrasound... the Halloween baby is a boy! Now we'll have a complete set... gotta catch 'em all!


----------



## IshWitch

Congrats Greencapt!

Do you have any names yet? Like Greencorporal or Greenlt?  


Hey Oct31, count me in for M&T #2!

And I know how to use a soldering gun! Even have one!
LOL


----------



## Guest

maureenpr said:


> Wow, you guys have been busy here. I've been busy myself cleaning out my garage since the last meeting. Finally got my air compressor and tried out my TCT, and lo and behold... it still works!! HAHA.
> 
> Count me in!!
> 
> Can't wait for the fun to begin.


Excellent! I'm glad you can make it!



Greencapt said:


> Sorry I haven't been that vocal here lately gang but I've been sidetracked by 'real life' (or what passes for it around here!).
> 
> I hope to make it to #2. The July date should probably work for me.
> 
> Ish- Ironstock seems *very* tempting but I doubt it'll be this year for me.
> 
> I've been slowly working on a couple ideas which I'll share soon.
> 
> Oh and we had a recent updated ultrasound... the Halloween baby is a boy! Now we'll have a complete set... gotta catch 'em all!


Congratulations Capt! That's good news on the matching set! I hope one of the things you're working on is organizing a large haunt show for our area! 


IshWitch said:


> Congrats Greencapt!
> 
> Do you have any names yet? Like Greencorporal or Greenlt?
> 
> 
> Hey Oct31, count me in for M&T #2!
> 
> And I know how to use a soldering gun! Even have one!
> LOL


Ish, do you want to demo. the faux flame? 

The Boris' will be $38. if anyone needs one. Bob will bring them with him.
Can't wait!


----------



## IshWitch

~Ish, do you want to demo. the faux flame? ~

The Boris' will be $38. if anyone needs one. Bob will bring them with him.
Can't wait![/QUOTE]

Put me down for a Boris!

As for the faux flame, errr, I don't know how to make them, that is why I brought it up. They look simple enough with a computer fan, but I've never done it. I'm a newbie at the whole wiring thing!  

I would be happy to demo something, let me think, how 'bout a tomato cage monster. Everyone could bring one and throw that together in just a few minutes.
And I could do a quickie pvc person like this...
http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y184/Baricuda/Halloween 2006/?action=view&current=halloween287.jpg

What do you think?


----------



## Guest

Oh sorry Ish! I thought you had done that project before. 

Your demo ideas sound great! 

Does anyone else want ot demo something? Maureen may bring her witch. That will be cool!


----------



## Guest

noahbody said:


> I am there.
> I can bring the animated werewolf I did.


I can't wait to see that!


----------



## zombiefrac

Congrats Greencapt on a boy! That is great news. 

I will be there on the July date...let me know how I can help out...I offered on the Fl Homehaunters page to cater the event - sadly I can't contribute to any of the amazing prop building - so at least let me do this. I can't wait to visit and learn so much again with everyone.

-Frac


----------



## Guest

amberina said:


> Congrats Greencapt on a boy! That is great news.
> 
> I will be there on the July date...let me know how I can help out...I offered on the Fl Homehaunters page to cater the event - sadly I can't contribute to any of the amazing prop building - so at least let me do this. I can't wait to visit and learn so much again with everyone.
> 
> -Frac


That sounds great! 
This is gonna' be another awesome meet! 
BTW, I have decided to haunt the Lodge again this year. I know I said I wouldn't, but how can I refuse using their space??? I'm excited!


----------



## noahbody

I have done the faux flames, it really is very simple.
That being said, IMHO it is easier and cheaper to buy them.
I buy the hanging fire bowls from Spencer's (they have them year round) for $15, and they look awesome.
You can see them in my photo album.

I can show you how to make them if you wanted them for something unique.
You would need:
Fan (computer x2)
Lights 
Flower pot or urn (plastic)
Transformer 9-12 v (wall wort)
White material (light weight)
Chicken wire or lath
Dowel
Small extension cord

By the time you purchase all of the above the cost is close to the same and mine did not look as good by comparison .
Once again, just my opinion.


----------



## noahbody

Congrats Greencapt.
We need all the ToTs and haunters we can get!


----------



## IshWitch

Thanks Noahbody for the info on the flames. If the cost is no different it makes more sense to buy since it saves time. And lord knows we are all squished for that!  

BTW, I've tried to post on the FL Home Haunters page and don't see my posts there. I log in, it lets me reply and it says they're sent but nothing comes up as a post. Could it be sending it directly to the person? I'll reply to something of Oct's to see if he gets it.
^S^
Val


----------



## noahbody

No problem Ish.
You cant beat the price for the quality.
The flame bowls can also be put in FPs or urns, so you dont have to hang them.


----------



## IshWitch

Next M&T for July
Quickie Prop by IshWitch
ie: should be able to be made from things found around the house

TOMATO CAGE MONSTER

PARTS LIST

1 Tomato Cage ~ approx. $2
(get one with LONG prongs that stick in the ground, the ones at Big Lots have rather short prongs so don't give the desired effect)

1 Long Sleeve tee or turtle neck (use something around a large or xl for room)(if shirt has printed logo can turn inside out or put on backwards)

1 Mask or Head of choice (can even use a milk jug, can paper mache or cover with Great Stuff later)

1 Gal. Milk jug if using mask

1 Pair Gloves or Hands

additional items needed at time of display
1 wire hanger cut into 2 V-shaped pieces for grounding stakes, if used on hard surface, like inside house or on patio/drive use 2 bricks, large rocks or socks filled with sand.

1 Wig or Hat depending on choice of head

1 Pair of little shoes, if you want feet, get them at a thrift store if you don't have any that kids have outgrown (can use Big shoes too, depending on look you are going for )


----------



## IshWitch

I want to join this (can't until a download is finished)
http://ahh-halloween.com/forums/index.php
is anyone else here a member?

Should we form a Chapter for the Florida Make & Take?


----------



## Guest

Cool! Thanks for the list Ish! 
The only thing about the AHH chapter, is you're supposed to meet every month. Could this be done? I'm all for it, but every month may be a bit difficult.


----------



## noahbody

Oct31man said:


> Cool! Thanks for the list Ish!
> The only thing about the AHH chapter, is you're supposed to meet every month. Could this be done? I'm all for it, but every month may be a bit difficult.


Two words "absentee ballet."
I think it would be hard to have an actual meeting, with some members traveling a couple of hours.
The only way I see it working, with the metting, would be a chat situation.
Or have it at Disney, you get me there once a month!


----------



## IshWitch

Oct31man said:


> Cool! Thanks for the list Ish!
> The only thing about the AHH chapter, is you're supposed to meet every month. Could this be done? I'm all for it, but every month may be a bit difficult.


Yeah, that does sound a bit frequent for the distance our group covers. But something to think of for the future. 

And does the monthly meeting require building something? Maybe a picnic one month for those who want or schedule a ghost walk, or meet up for a night at HalloScream and/or Universal's HHN?

That could be doable.


----------



## IshWitch

Ha ha ha!

Noahbody, we think alike!


----------



## Guest

Well, I can't get the guy at that site to answer my e mail to start an account???? You can't just register, you have to e mail him.


----------



## IshWitch

Mine wouldn't go through either.

I thought that that is different, having to email first.


----------



## Ghostess

Dangit, Sorry I've been a bit MIA lately for the discussions. I think I may be able to make the next make N take since it's changed to July. (Depending on family of course) Maybe by then I'll have something finished to bring to show off...lol

Ish -- I will see what the problem is on the FHH page that's causing your posts to get lost in cyberspace.

oct31man -- where'd your website go????

greencapt -- CONGRATS on finding out y'all are having a boy! woohoo!!!

I'm trying to update the FHH page with the latest info on the make n take now... so y'all just bear with me. What exactly do we need to bring for the boris mod? I got Ish's info for the tomato cage monster so I can add that. I can make a temporary page on my website for the info as well for those that don't wanna go through the FHH yahoo page.


----------



## Ghostess

Oh yeah, and Noahbody -- are you going to do the faux flame thing? Will I need to add it to the list?


----------



## IshWitch

Noah posted this on page 5.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
I have done the faux flames, it really is very simple.
That being said, IMHO it is easier and cheaper to buy them.
I buy the hanging fire bowls from Spencer's (they have them year round) for $15, and they look awesome.
You can see them in my photo album.

I can show you how to make them if you wanted them for something unique.
You would need:
Fan (computer x2)
Lights
Flower pot or urn (plastic)
Transformer 9-12 v (wall wort)
White material (light weight)
Chicken wire or lath
Dowel
Small extension cord

By the time you purchase all of the above the cost is close to the same and mine did not look as good by comparison .
Once again, just my opinion.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
So I think they are a no-go, which I think is fine. Sometimes it isn't always easier or cheaper to make something. I'm glad he had the experience to give the info on it. Good enough for me!

Oh, and great to hear you can come! ! ! I will check out the website this weekend and see what happens.
Val


----------



## Guest

Ghostess said:


> Dangit, Sorry I've been a bit MIA lately for the discussions. I think I may be able to make the next make N take since it's changed to July. (Depending on family of course) Maybe by then I'll have something finished to bring to show off...lol
> 
> Ish -- I will see what the problem is on the FHH page that's causing your posts to get lost in cyberspace.
> 
> oct31man -- where'd your website go????
> 
> greencapt -- CONGRATS on finding out y'all are having a boy! woohoo!!!
> 
> I'm trying to update the FHH page with the latest info on the make n take now... so y'all just bear with me. What exactly do we need to bring for the boris mod? I got Ish's info for the tomato cage monster so I can add that. I can make a temporary page on my website for the info as well for those that don't wanna go through the FHH yahoo page.



I'm glad you'll be able to make it! 

LOL, My website has been a battle lately! Several months ago, my web host kinda ditched all of his customers and I could not get a response from him or access my FTP account. Luckily our fellow Halloween Forum member, Haunted Plainfeild helped me out. He has a server and he did some digging and found out my host was stealing his employers web space and selling it without his knowledge. HP was able to transfer my site to his server and all was well until my domain name was about to expire. Which of course the old host was still the administrator of. I waited til the last minute to transfer to a new registrar, and wouldn't you know it, there was a snag in my e mail address that wouldn't let the new registrar to send me the confirmation link! By then the domain name expired and my ex host locks it and puts this nice "happy" site in it's place. My boys are having fun with that one, trust me!
I finally got the transfer to go through, but it probably won't take effect until some time next week. Needless to say, I have had fun with this one. Now every email that is sent to my main address is kicked back from the website's address and my inbox is a mess until I can access the thing. 
Anyway I was hoping no one would notice the new content on the site! You probably thought I had changed interests, huh?! I think this is the ex hosts way of having a laugh for getting him in trouble at work.


----------



## IshWitch

Any updates or adds to the M&T? 
Is there anything that we need to bring besides a soldering gun and solder for the Boris mods? 
(you know me, I need a detailed list! LOL)


----------



## Guest

No more updates. As far as I know, we are still on! 
That should be all we need for the Boris Mod.

I actually pulled my Axeworthy out of the attic the other day. I hope to do some test runs this week end.

I had some time on my hands today and came up with this,
http://oct31man.com/yabb/YaBB.pl
Do you think this is something useful? If not, I'll scrap it, but if you all think it will be useful, then I'll keep it. Let me know what you think!


----------



## IshWitch

Sweet!
I joined AND posted!


----------



## noahbody

Oct31man said:


> No more updates. As far as I know, we are still on!
> That should be all we need for the Boris Mod.
> 
> I actually pulled my Axeworthy out of the attic the other day. I hope to do some test runs this week end.
> 
> I had some time on my hands today and came up with this,
> http://oct31man.com/yabb/YaBB.pl
> Do you think this is something useful? If not, I'll scrap it, but if you all think it will be useful, then I'll keep it. Let me know what you think!


That would be cool, only I do not have one tree in my yard!


I joined as well, see you there.


----------



## Guest

noahbody said:


> That would be cool, only I do not have one tree in my yard!
> 
> 
> I joined as well, see you there.


I attatched my pulleys to the top of 2 buried posts and the top of a fence. So no trees needed. I put it over my cemetary that no one would walk under as it was only 6' feet off of the ground.

I didn't have time to set it up the last 2 years though. This year I will hang it from the rafters inside the lodge.


----------



## noahbody

Cool! Can't wait to see it in action,


----------



## IshWitch

I see Maz put up a needs list there. That is great!


----------



## IshWitch

I was wondering how long the Boris mods will take and if anyone else will be doing a demo?


----------



## Guest

IshWitch said:


> I was wondering how long the Boris mods will take and if anyone else will be doing a demo?


Mazz said it won't take long. I think Noahbody is bringing his werewolf. 
I will bring my axeworthy rig. Other than that, I don't think anything else is planned.

That's OK though, we'll have more time to B.S.!


----------



## IshWitch

That will let us hang out a bit and get to know each other better! That will be so much fun!


----------



## IshWitch

Oct31man said:


> No more updates. As far as I know, we are still on!
> That should be all we need for the Boris Mod.
> 
> I actually pulled my Axeworthy out of the attic the other day. I hope to do some test runs this week end.
> 
> I had some time on my hands today and came up with this,
> http://oct31man.com/yabb/YaBB.pl
> Do you think this is something useful? If not, I'll scrap it, but if you all think it will be useful, then I'll keep it. Let me know what you think!


Your site isn't working today. Just thought I'd let you know. I was going to post an idea for a future M&T. 

I was going to put it here, too, so here it is. 
How about a Fogger Check? See if anyone knows how to clean/flush a fogger and have everyone bring theirs and do a group maintenance. It would get everyone's foggers up to speed for the season and we all would learn how to look for and fix problems ourselves in the future.


----------



## Guest

Oh thanks, I changed the directory last night, I forgot to update the link here. Sorry!
The new link is http://oct31man.com/floridahaunters/YaBB.pl

The fogger idea is great!


----------



## Greencapt

Hey gang!

Sorry I've been absent lately but there's been a lot going on in Greencaptland lately- not the least of which was my mom being assaulted by four wayward teens a couple of weeks back. I've been taking her back and forth to tons of doctor appointments and in fact she has to get some re-constructive surgery around her eye tomorrow because of it. Sigh.

Anyhow, it looks like I *won't* be able to make this month's make-and-take. Be sure to take and post lots of pics and have a piece of pizza for me!


----------



## IshWitch

That is horrible! I'm so sorry to hear what happened to your mom! My hopes and prayers go out to her for her comfort and healing. And for you and your family. 

Take care and be safe!


----------



## Guest

Dang it! I'm sorry about your Mom. I hope the best for her recovery! 
We'll miss ya! We'll take plenty of pics I'm sure!


----------



## noahbody

Sorry to hear that.
Hope she gets well.


----------



## maximpakt

The world would be such a better place if only we could catch all the thugs and turn them into props.


----------



## Greencapt

maximpakt said:


> The world would be such a better place if only we could catch all the thugs and turn them into props.


You said a mouthful!

Thanks for all the well-wishes. You all might remember my mom is my 'go-to' artistic person when I'm feeling the Halloween pinch and she was my gypsy fortune teller at last year's haunt. 

The funny (ironic?) thing is that the kids WERE caught! They had gone on a assault spree and ended up with the police looking for them and them wrecking their STOLEN car while being pursued. In fact they ended up in the ER three doors away from my mom- and luckily for them surrounded by police and deputies as it was all I could do to not go to their room and finish the job myself. And yes I had props on the mind!


----------



## IshWitch

I'm glad they were caught!
I hope they get a no-nonsense judge!
Summer is wasted on the youth.


Oh, btw, went to Lowe's today and tomato cages are only $1.25 WITH tax! Let me know if anyone needs one.


----------



## IshWitch

The tomato cages are only $1.25 after tax at Lowe's!


----------



## Guest

Too bad the wreck didn't put them in the morgue! Rat Bastards!

Hey, what about incorporating the talking Boris in the tomato cage monster. Use it for the head???


----------



## IshWitch

Now THAT could be interesting!

And DITTO on the wreck survivors.


----------



## noahbody

Greencapt said:


> You said a mouthful!
> 
> Thanks for all the well-wishes. You all might remember my mom is my 'go-to' artistic person when I'm feeling the Halloween pinch and she was my gypsy fortune teller at last year's haunt.
> 
> The funny (ironic?) thing is that the kids WERE caught! They had gone on a assault spree and ended up with the police looking for them and them wrecking their STOLEN car while being pursued. In fact they ended up in the ER three doors away from my mom- and luckily for them surrounded by police and deputies as it was all I could do to not go to their room and finish the job myself. And yes I had props on the mind!



I am glad to hear they were caught.
I hope they are tried as adults and all get boyfriends.


----------



## IshWitch

FOUR more days!

Hey everyone, don't forget to check out

~ http://oct31man.com/floridahaunters/YaBB.pl

Rob has some new stuff for the site and wants in-put!


----------



## IshWitch

The new site is
http://www.floridahaunters.com/index.html
and we are slowly gathering the Floridians. 

We had a great time at the M&T but wished more of you FL haunters could join us! Please, everyone, check it out and give us your ideas on what you would like to make for your haunt!

When I got home and showed the hubster my Boris mod, he switched on Audacity and started playing with it!


----------



## Guest

Yep, it was a good time! 

I did the same thing! Started experimenting with audacity.


----------



## Greencapt

Any pics posted anywhere yet?


----------



## Ghostess

Amber (Frac) posted some over at the Florida Haunters Forum:
http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w15/zombiefrac/?action=view&current=MT-66 .jpg


----------



## Greencapt

Thanks Ghostess! Looks like a great time was had by all... sorry again I missed it!


----------



## Guest

I put a page together with Amber's pics and four that I managed to snap.
http://floridahaunters.com/make_and_take_2.htm


----------



## IshWitch

FCG's coming up in September!
Woot!


----------

